

Theories Mount That Stuxnet Worm Sabotaged Iranian Nuke Facilities - riffer
http://blogs.forbes.com/andygreenberg/2010/09/22/theories-mount-that-stuxnet-worm-sabotaged-iranian-nuke-facilities/

======
tptacek
This entire theory seems to derive from one German guy's observation that "the
worm aims to spread itself: one PLC target that has lots of nodes is a
centrifuge plant; also, there was an accident in 2009, and stuxnet was around
then."

One other guy observes that the worm _could_ disrupt a PLC-controlled
centrifuge. What else could it disrupt? Nobody seems to know.

That appears to be pretty much it.

